# إذا الشرطية في اللهجات العربية



## al-Moroccan

ما أصلُ كلمةِ «إِلَا» (بدون تشديد اللام) المستعملةِ بمعنى «إِذَا» الشرطيةِ في بعضِ مناطقِ المغربِ وبعضِ مناطقِ الجزائر؟ وهل لها وجودٌ في لهجاتٍ أخرى؟ شكرًا مسبقا.


----------



## WadiH

لم أكن أعرف أنها موجودة في المغرب والجزائر.  هل بإمكانك إضافة مزيد من التفصيل؟ ما هي اللهجات التي تستخدم هذه الكلمة وهل هي لهجات حضرية أم ريفية أم بدوية؟ وهل تستطيع تقديم بعض الأمثلة؟

في لهجات الجزيرة العربية تأتي كلمة "إلى" أو "إليا" أو "ليا" بمعنى "عندما" وكذلك بمعنى"إذا" سواءً الشرطية أو الفجائية وأصلها من "إلى أن" هكذا:

إلى أن > إلين > إلى (مع إمالة الألف المقصورة نحو الياء) > إلى أو  إليا
كما قد تسقط الهمزة لتصبح:
لين > لي < لى أو ليا

هذه من الكلمات المفيدة لفهم الشعر البدوي في الجزيرة العربية وما حولها.


----------



## al-Moroccan

هي مستعملة في كثير من اللهجات المغربية ما عدا لهجة شمال المغرب الذين يستعملون «إذا». أي أنها في الغالب بدوية؛ وعندنا العربية البدوية هي هلالية في الغالب. مثلا قد نقول: «إلا جا، قُلْ لِه يعيّط لي»، بمعنى «إذا وصلَ، قلْ له أن يتصلَ بي».
هلا سقت مثالا من الجزيرة فيه «إلى» بمعنى إذا الشرطية؟ لست متؤكدا من أن أصلها هو «إلى»، لذلك كتبتها «إلا».
«إلين/لين» يقابلها في لهجات المغرب العربي «حتى».


----------



## Sadda7

@al-Moroccan
في الجزائر أيضا, بعضهم يقول "إِلَانْ" بمعنى "إذا" أو "إن". 
- "إلان جا...."


----------



## WadiH

al-Moroccan said:


> هي مستعملة في كثير من اللهجات المغربية ما عدا لهجة شمال المغرب الذين يستعملون «إذا». أي أنها في الغالب بدوية؛ وعندنا العربية البدوية هي هلالية في الغالب. مثلا قد نقول: «إلا جا، قُلْ لِه يعيّط لي»، بمعنى «إذا وصلَ، قلْ له أن يتصلَ بي».
> هلا سقت مثالا من الجزيرة فيه «إلى» بمعنى إذا الشرطية؟ لست متؤكدا من أن أصلها هو «إلى»، لذلك كتبتها «إلا».
> «إلين/لين» يقابلها في لهجات المغرب العربي «حتى».



إلى وصلت عند الإشارة، لفّ يمين.
لين رحت لهم قل لهم أرسلني فلان

أبيات مشهورة:
إلى عزمت فحطّ للرجل مرقاة//من خوف يدري بك حسودٍ وبادي
لى خاب ظنّي بالرفيق الموالي//ما لي مشاريهٍ على نايد الناس

ومن أغاني محمد عبده: إلى صفا لك زمانك علّ يا ظامي اشرب قبل لا يحوس الطين صافيها

وكثيراً من الأحيان تلحق بها كلمة "من" مثل: لى منّي جيتهم بقول لهم كذا وكذا


----------



## al-Moroccan

@Wadi Hanifa جميل! عجيبة هي لهجاتنا العربية. لا أدري كيف انتقل معنى «إلى» ليصبح هكذا. هذي مسألة تحتاح لمزيد بحث.


----------



## Hemza

al-Moroccan said:


> هي مستعملة في كثير من اللهجات المغربية ما عدا لهجة شمال المغرب الذين يستعملون «إذا». أي أنها في الغالب بدوية؛ وعندنا العربية البدوية هي هلالية في الغالب. مثلا قد نقول: «إلا جا، قُلْ لِه يعيّط لي»، بمعنى «إذا وصلَ، قلْ له أن يتصلَ بي».
> هلا سقت مثالا من الجزيرة فيه «إلى» بمعنى إذا الشرطية؟ لست متؤكدا من أن أصلها هو «إلى»، لذلك كتبتها «إلا».
> «إلين/لين» يقابلها في لهجات المغرب العربي «حتى».


في المغرب نقول "لين" أيضا بمعنى "إلى حد" (او لحد فين أيضا في المغرب) وعلى سبيل المثال
لين نكمل الطريق؟
أليس كذلك؟

التشابه ليس عجيب فلهجات بلدان المغرب (من موريتانيا إلى ليبيا) آتت غالبا من نجد الحجاز واليمن خاصة لهجات الأرياف والبوادي من حيث النطق والمفردات. تعرضت للكثير من اللهجات العربية وأكثر لهجات ذو تشابه مع لهجات المغرب هي لهجات نجد واليمن


----------

